# Which AAS you’ve taken that actually made you feel amazing on it?



## jbeard82 (Aug 16, 2018)

Besides feeling good about seeing the physical effects and results what have you taken that just made you feel incredible while running it?


----------



## Jin (Aug 17, 2018)

Everyone is just going to say masteron.


----------



## Spongy (Aug 17, 2018)

Masteron...


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 17, 2018)

Masteron...


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 17, 2018)

Test and dbol


----------



## Spongy (Aug 17, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> Masteron...



fixed that typo for you


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 17, 2018)

Fuuuck...I say mast!!!! Winny awesome too!!!!


----------



## Seeker (Aug 17, 2018)

test and dbol. Mast made me horny, but all AAS bumps my libido. I felt like king muther fuking Kong on dbol


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 17, 2018)

Gram of test

Halo within 6 hours or so of taking it. After that all bets are off

Test no ester

Dbol below 50mg


----------



## silvereyes87 (Aug 17, 2018)

Tren... gives me alot ot confidence . Test is a good sense of well being.


----------



## RISE (Aug 17, 2018)

Masteron as well


----------



## bvs (Aug 17, 2018)

Test suspension makes me feel great in a focused agression sort of way


----------



## JAXNY (Aug 17, 2018)

Halotestin , Anadrol, a particular brand of Dbol (Russian) these were all pharmaceutical from back in the day.  
Sustanon ampoules.


----------



## Jada (Aug 17, 2018)

Deca... gives my body the uff look


----------



## stonetag (Aug 17, 2018)

Plain old test...simple basics. Mast. but by itself without test, who knows?


----------



## snake (Aug 17, 2018)

Test and NPP . Zero sides and just felt great.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 17, 2018)

Deca I feel great for the first 10 weeks.  Strong libido, good aggression and focus in the gym.

Mast is a big libido spike for me but nothing to where you'll be humping a telephone pole.

Dbol I felt like a hulk, but my temper was way out control by the end of the 4 weeks.

All that being said.....300mg of test weekly is best.


----------



## KINGIV (Aug 17, 2018)

I feel my best on testosterone but in all honesty I look my best on Tren.


----------



## Uncle manny (Aug 18, 2018)

Good old test


----------



## Jaydub (Aug 18, 2018)

I always say test is best.. but when I threw in dbol I was ****ing superman. And no, I dont literally mean I was ****ing Superman, I just felt like suoerman.. but I would bet if I had met Superman on my test dbol spin, I would have ****ed him. ****ed him till he loved me..


----------



## Hurt (Aug 18, 2018)

Tren makes me feel like a god and I get minimal to no sides.


----------



## KINGIV (Aug 18, 2018)

Jaydub said:


> I always say test is best.. but when I threw in dbol I was ****ing superman. And no, I dont literally mean I was ****ing Superman, I just felt like suoerman.. but I would bet if I had met Superman on my test dbol spin, I would have ****ed him. ****ed him till he loved me..



 It's kind of funny how people have different reactions to things, I absolutely hated Dbol.


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 18, 2018)

adding 40mgs ed anavar to a 400mg test cycle on the 10th week 

Fawk n L mate !


----------



## Straight30weight (Aug 18, 2018)

I’ve only done one cycle but test made me feel invincible.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Aug 18, 2018)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Deca I feel great for the first 10 weeks.  Strong libido, good aggression and focus in the gym.
> 
> Mast is a big libido spike for me but nothing to where you'll be humping a telephone pole.
> 
> ...



Same same same and was a walking boner.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Aug 18, 2018)

Creatine Monohydrofag


----------



## Jaydub (Aug 18, 2018)

Zeigler said:


> adding 40mgs ed anavar to a 400mg test cycle on the 10th week
> 
> Fawk n L mate !



I always loved the effects of var. Hard strong muscles. Definitely one of my favorites


----------



## Solomc (Aug 20, 2018)

Yup test alone here.


----------



## Battletoad (Aug 21, 2018)

Test and dbol made me feel like a tank. The two go together like pb&j.


----------



## Texan69 (Sep 20, 2018)

Masteron prop.energy went up and felt like I always had a pump 
didn’t get much mass or strength gains but i felt really good on it mixed with test e


----------



## Texan69 (Sep 20, 2018)

Jaydub said:


> I always loved the effects of var. Hard strong muscles. Definitely one of my favorites



Man I’d love to find some legit var


----------



## Blusoul24 (Nov 21, 2018)

Texan69 said:


> Man I’d love to find some legit var



You and me both brother! It’s so hard to come by these days, but SO worth the price to me.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Nov 21, 2018)

Masteron

No I've never taken it, but for a guy with low test levels just TRT made me feel amazing


----------



## Hurt (Nov 21, 2018)

For me it's hard to beat the combo of tren/mast/var. I don't experience tren sides, I just feel like a GOD and the pumps from the var plus hardness from the mast and constant raging libido are great.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 21, 2018)

This is like choosing my favorite dog or kid. I liked them all.


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 21, 2018)

Mast is clearly #1.

I liked tes/EQ & tbol a lot too.


----------



## bubbagump (Nov 21, 2018)

Gonna go with tren and drol.  I Feel strong and lean.  I do get some insomnia and night sweats like a mf. I get a little rage but it's handy in the gym.  I definitely argue with the ol lady more on tren.    Second would be mast. I could live on the stuff


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 21, 2018)

I think test prop made me feel the best


----------



## automatondan (Nov 22, 2018)

300 mg of test is my happy place mentally/well-being... But if I could add 300 mg of mast and call it TRT+ I'd be even happier than happy, I'd be bonerific.


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 22, 2018)

250mg/day of anadrol is near superhuman but I could only make it a couple weeks.


----------



## Jin (Nov 23, 2018)

ToolSteel said:


> 250mg/day of anadrol is near superhuman but I could only make it a couple weeks.



TS has foie gras for a liver.

pass the fava beans


----------

